# Currency In Wales



## Cobrakev (Apr 5, 2009)

Ok, this might be a stupid question, but what is the best currency to use in Wales? GPB? Euro? Anything else I'm missing? 

Thanks


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 5, 2009)

Wales is part of the United Kingdom (Great Britain) so they use the British Pound.


----------



## Keitht (Apr 5, 2009)

Just to reinforce what DeniseM said.  The pound isn't 'the best' to use in Wales - it's the only currency to use anywhere in the United Kingdom.  We didn't join the Euro, and there are no plans to.  A few places in London and other major cities may accept payment in Euros but you would get a terrible exchange rate.  Most places the staff would simply look at you as if you were mad.
By the way - there's no such thing as a stupid question.  Making assumptions and then discovering too late that your assumptions were wrong - that's stupid  
Where in Wales are you visiting?


----------



## Cobrakev (Apr 5, 2009)

Going to Cardiff for the U2 concert in Aug.

Thanks


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 13, 2009)

Keitht said:


> Just to reinforce what DeniseM said.  The pound isn't 'the best' to use in Wales - it's the only currency to use anywhere in the United Kingdom.



What about the Scottish pound?


----------



## Cotswolder (Apr 14, 2009)

Denise,

It os not a Scottish pound !

The official currency in the UK is the POUND STERLING. These are issued by the Bank of England in England and used throughout the UK.
In Scotland and Northern Ireland some banks issue their own banknotes but they are still in 'Pound Sterling'


----------



## Keitht (Apr 14, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> What about the Scottish pound?



The banknotes issued by the Scottish banks are something of a grey area.  It can be argued that they are not 'legal tender' in the strict sense of the word, as only the Bank of England has the right to produce currency in the UK.
Many shops outside Scotland do refuse to accept Scottish banknotes.


----------

